# Do you know this MO breeder?



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone in MO personally knows and has delt with http://www.crookedcreekranch1.com/index.html it looks like a great place


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

This is actually a fairly active member of the board. Her user name is, believe it or not, Crookedcreekranch. 

I don't know her personally, but have read her posts and her dogs are beautiful. You can always contact her via PM if you want to get in contact.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I read your previous post looking for a breeder in MO and she would be my recommendation for you.


----------



## lauren_b_d (Aug 4, 2010)

We are thinking about getting another pup next year, and she is number one on our list to contact! The pups are gorgeous! I am having a hard time not wanting one now


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have emailed her and PMed her wanting to know the price. It seems like she is great and I really want to go with her, but I have a feeling it will be like $1000?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

$1000 is worth a reputable breeder backing what they produce. Most working lines are anywhere from 1000-2000 depending on the line. Exciting time ahead for you!


----------



## lauren_b_d (Aug 4, 2010)

On her web page it says $900 per pup. That is a great price


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just a thought....there are alot of german shepherds in the Mo/KS shelters that you could adopt directly


----------



## Lexi (May 12, 2010)

Hi! 

I actually own 2 GSDs from Crooked Creek, they are great! Crooked Creek and myself actually post all the time on another GSD forum. PM me if you have any questions and I would be happy to answer them. Also, if you call Karen, she will answer any and all questions or concerns you may have as well. 

She can also assist you in finding the right puppy to meet your particular needs. Her specialty is companion/family dogs and my two CC GSDs are fantastic family dogs and although they are still young they are darn near perfect with my kids. German Shepherd pups are particularly challenging pups, but Karen's are relatively easy to train.

I included a few pics in my post, but if you'd like to see more, I literally have hundreds. 

In short, Crooked Creek German Shepherds are beautiful dogs, great temperaments, great play drives and great for active homes. You can't go wrong with one of her pups. 

Coincidentally, if you were interested, Xena, my girl's dam, just gave birth to 6 pups (3 males/3 females) yesterday. And I am absolutely madly in love crazy about Lexi...plus I've met Xena/Blackjack a few times and they are awesome. I know Karen has also bred Kato's dam Sally with Blackjack as well, and that litter will be coming up, so you have many wonderful choices. If you have your heart set on a black, put your name in ahead of time - they go quick! I know that you aren't looking for a pup quite yet, but if you change your mind, she will ship her pups. 

Anyway, the bottom line is...if you're in the market for a German Shepherd for your next heart dog, go with Karen. I promise you will not be disappointed.  

Kato is on the left, Lexi is to the right


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Kato and Lexi are beautiful! I love their ears


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have totally made up my mind talking to people and seeing her site. It is amazing. When the time comes in 2012 I am going with her. Yours are beautiful. I think I am worrying to much about the color I really want there to be tan in him around his face or something like a bi colored one! Her Xena is perfect or the traditional one. I really an more worried about temperament, but I know she will work with us. How did you pick your pups did you go there and pick them or pick them from pictures she posted. Thats what I am most nervous about, because we will be moving to the bluesprings area and it's a bit of a drive there to just go to look at them and some be sold and only a few be available, because people maybe have picked the pup from a picture on the net, but I want to meet the pups, but don't want them to be all taken before I get a chance.


----------



## Lexi (May 12, 2010)

I went there and picked Lexi out as an eight week old pup, but I really fell totally in love with her picture on the website before I ever got there. 

Incredibly, even though I found Karen really late (the puppies were nearly 8 weeks old already) when I called her, I had three pups left out of the litter to choose from, and they were all just gorgeous. 

She had pictures of all three that were still available on her site. Something about the sass in Lexi's step and the confident way she held her tail in the pic on the website....it was love at first sight! 

When I got to Crooked Creek, I hunkered down on the fringes of the 9 pups that were in Xena's litter and she ran straight over to me and licked me on the face. Sealed the deal! 

There were several black/tan pups in Lexi's litter, as well as bi-colors. I just prefer dogs to have a darker face, but there are a few pups growing out that look to have the exact same coloring and tan points on their faces as Xena, so you never know. 

With Kato, he went up for sale two months ago, and she was holding him back because he was to be a future stud in her breeding program. He grew too large and she breeds within standard, so she felt she had to part with him. Since she was always posting about him on the other forum, I absolutely loved seeing updates, hearing about him, so I jumped at the chance to have him myself! He was family raised by HER family, and a huge influence on his upbringing was her little girl, and you can see that in the loving way he treats MY kids. He is in a word...perfect. My little girls adore him because even though he is 90 lbs., he follows them around like the lovestruck puppy he is. He's only been with us a little over two months, but it feels like he's been a part of our family forever. :wub: 

The dogs at Crooked Creek all have fantastic temperaments. If they didn't, she wouldn't breed them. I've been there and met several of her dogs, and they are all great. Tell Karen what kind of dog you are looking for, and she will match you up perfectly with a few in the litter that fit your requests, and you can make your mind up from there. 

Like I said, I couldn't be happier with my two! They are everything I was looking for in my dream German Shepherd dogs!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

That makes me so excited, because this is my dream german shep to. I really like Xena. I kind of hope I get one of her pups. I will tell her exactly what we are looking for and I am sure we will fall in love no matter the color. I think I would prob be able to choose by the photo to. I am not sure.


----------



## Lexi (May 12, 2010)

I have talked to Karen on the phone for hours about what I wanted in my puupy/dog....she matched me up perfectly. Also, since you know you pretty much want a Xena pup, you can really tell which ones will have more black to their faces.

This is the website pic that she had posted that I fell in love with! Photo credits to Crooked Creek









This is a picture of Lexi that I took her first day home. 










You can already see then how much tan she had and then compare it to how much she has now...it's not much. 

Here's a link to Crooked Creek's public Picasa gallery (forgive me, CC, for sharing this...I think it's somewhere on this forum already, so I don't think she'll mind). The pup in front of the uniform shirt towards the end of the album is my Lexi.

Picasa Web Albums - Crooked Creek - Xena Blackjac...#

There are many pics of the litter that Lexi came from, and you can really tell which ones will have more tan on their faces as adults. Six pups to be ready soon...just sayin'.  Anyone here in the market for an affordable GSD would be fortunate to get one of Xena/Blackjack puppies.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Their ears are gorgeous. I hope my pup has a ball or frisbee drive Smokey found no need to do it like it was a waste of his time lol. He is to smart. They are all so beautiful!! I want them all right now. From what I see I love the personallities of Xena, blackjack and Nikita. I would love to have their traits in my pup.


----------



## Ryan32 (Sep 10, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for their posts in this thread! I just started looking for a new German Shepherd pup, and ended up e-mailing Karen courtesy of this thread. I'm now looking forward to one of the Xena/Blackjack pups! I'll be sure to post pics along the way!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thats a good choice! Xena is beautiful!! I hope to get one of Mena's pups in 2012! I am glad I was able to help you find her. People here are great and they helped me find her site! I can't wait to get my pup.


----------



## MissChristina (Oct 21, 2011)

Karen Belcher is awesome  I see a lot of her in the forum on facebook. ''Everything German Shepherd'' on facebook


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would get a dog from Karen in a heartbeat


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Adorable puppy pics


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes, I think ill be getting one from her, but I have recited not to get one until my boy passes. It wouldn't be fair to him.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Hard as that choice is, I'm sure it is the right one for Smokey. I will NEVER again get a baby puppy when I have an old dog!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

It is a really hard choice, because I want one so so bad. He didn't do well with my dad puppy 2 years ago about killed her once just because I was playing with her and he bit her once because she was so excited and jumped on him and hurt his leg. It has always been just me and him and bringing another dog in isnt fair to him or the puppy. I love Smokey to much to put him through that, plus I think I will be expecting the puppy to be like Smokey even though I know in my head he is not, so I will enjoy the years I have left with Smokey and get a GSD when the time is right for me. That way I will be 100% in there to train him to be a good dog and give him the proper care and attention he deserves.


----------

